# Dell Service tag number



## mdguy1212 (Jan 12, 2011)

I recently replaced the motherboard in my Dell XPS 200 with an identical model MF 252. When I turned it on it asked me to enter the Service Tag number, which I did. The number that it recorded was incorrect and it will not allow me to change it. Is there any way to correct this?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Looks like you're out of luck. All the info I found says you only get one shot at changing or entering the service tag. After that you have to contact Dell technical support.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

looks like you need svctag.exe to change it. 

Try ftp1.us.dell.com/utility/


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have had to change bios chips before to beat this issue

*Dell will put you thru hell*

for more information:

:: BIOSMAN :: BIOS Updates : BIOS chips : BIOS recovery : AWARD : PHOENIX : AMI : BIOS replacement : Thumb Drives : Minoru 3D Webcam


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sobeit said:


> looks like you need svctag.exe to change it.
> 
> Try ftp1.us.dell.com/utility/




searching for dell tool svctag.exe - General-Laptops-Notebooks - Laptops-Notebooks



The "user" version or publicly available version will allow you to set 
a service tag on a machine that has never had the service tag set 
(i.e. it is blank). It will allow you to set it once and once only. 
After that you need the internal dell version which includes the 
necessary exe's to remove the service tags. 

*The other approach is to locate the necessary eeprom chip on the 
motherboard and short the necessary pins in order to reset the chip, 
this will blank the service tag and allow you to set a new one. *This option requires a good knowledge of taking dell laptops to bit's. 
If you sign up to their DCSE site you can get good materials there


----------

